# Why when someone playing video games in tv show or movie is always fake?



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 10, 2016)

This is one thing that always confuses and upsets me when watching tv is this, and there is lots of them that do. I was watching a show today that had people playing what look like rocket league, as i saw on the tv screen, i am almost certain but then when showed a different angle of the people they were using GAMECUBE CONTROLLERS! I will also note there was no PC or PS4 console in sight and those are the only ways to play the game i am aware of. Am I the only one who thinks that is wrong or not? At least make it believeable with a ps4 controller or whatever people use on pc. I don't care if is pre recorded or some video editing trick, but please least make it believeable that they are or were playing the game and not just pretending, cause people like me will notice.

I know there also other stuff that has like fake games in tv and movies as well, is completly meant for that show which to be honest not as bad as the first statement, least they made effort to create this fake game to put into the show, and i know is just that, is not as bad as just taking some random game play video together and throw them some random controllers when they aren't the right ones and just pretending, if they can act they should least do it all the way. I do appreciate the fake games more than pretending to play games.

Another thing people do is video clipping, this is what i call when people pre record a game and use heavy edits of clipping segments together to give the idea of desired effect, for example is having someone appear to be great a game by having someone actually skilled pre record gameplay, and cliping it into some kind of show production to fit the situation. In cartoons all of this doesn't matter but in real acting is just something i don't get. Of course if people didn't actually notice these things then it goes without question. It all dosen't really matter and not important as this isn't what the show is about but is just still i have the discomfort of not being able to unsee when it happens.


----------



## Mikemk (Nov 10, 2016)

You think you have problems?  I took a theater class in college, and spent a month rehearsing for a play.  I can't watch TV without seeing the set.

And I *do*  use a GameCube controller on my desktop, the button layout is much better than the standard diamond.


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 10, 2016)

I thought this would point out button mashing in movies and TV, which is totally unrealistic most of time. About the Gamecube thing, I used a GC controller for some emulators, and I enjoyed it. That's the controller I'm most familiar with. I was thinking of trying out Xenoverse 2 with it on Steam, I'm curious if anyone successfully tried that out. I can't remember the details, but there was one time, maybe it was even a porn scene, where the people were playing an Xbox game with PS4 controllers, or vice versa actually. It made no sense. I also don't like the controller moving around like an idiot, as if to show the game they're playing is intense. I hardly ever do that, it's ridiculous, treating the controller like a steering wheel or something.


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 10, 2016)

Mikemk said:


> And I *do* use a GameCube controller on my desktop, the button layout is much better than the standard diamond.


Okay 

The point isn't weather or not you personally do stuff like play with game cube controllers on pc. The point is that if you gonna set up a scene make it believeable that they are playing the game. A game cube is not a PC controller. Is for game cube, which does not have the game rocket league. PS4 and PC does, the only a ps4 or any pc controller (I guess xbox 360) would have been more proper to the scene. Along with the random button mashing like @RustInPeace said making it seem less than real is just adding to the fake factor of things. 

Setup the scene to look as if they were really playing a game, not just put stuff together to give the idea it is being done. Think about shows that is based on playing video games, do i have to bring the wizard into this?


----------



## RustInPeace (Nov 10, 2016)

Back to the Gamecube thing, could be cheaper to use those in scenes than PS4/Xbox controllers. A GC controller costs $20, Xbox 360, around $35. Xbox One and PS4, almost $50 I think. They always think about budget in movies and TV. I don't know if there's ever been a movie or show that depicted gaming realistically, at least when it comes to home consoles. Bloodsport comes to mind, I think there was a scene where the big American dude was playing on an arcade machine. That's easier to stage than the button mashing, but arcades are mostly  dead, so can't have that in modern stuff.


----------



## Cyan (Nov 11, 2016)

What he means is if gamecube controllers are cheaper, at least show a gamecube game on tv, not a PS4 one.
Sometime there is a PS4 controller, but with Mario SNES or even NES sound effect... I guess Mario music/sound is tied to video gaming in everybody mind.

seeing fake video game is like seeing fake driving scenes !
People faking a drive are always turning the wheel randomly and quickly, like if driving in zigzag were natural on a straight road. (oh and not looking at the road to talk to passenger for minutes too, so natural...)
but that's offtopic


----------



## Sliter (Nov 11, 2016)

I even thought about this like " do actors never played videogame?" even on stock photos... fingers are never on R/L, having no idea how to hold a n64 controller... I would not be surprised if someone hold a controller backwards :v portable devices turned out/without cart (gameboy, gbasp, ds... I saw a bunch XD)

And when it have dance pads? it have nos ence people dancing with the armas and body and not caring where they put the feet lol

Other thing at are some older (and maybe not too old ...) cartoon ... when it gave a videoga is the same kind of generic name like "ninja zombies of the kung fu nation of doom!" and what is shown never really look like a game 

at least we have a really realistic perform of hype with the GAME SPHERE! 





( I EVER wante dto know what was this hahah)



Cyan said:


> What he means is if gamecube controllers are cheaper, at least show a gamecube game on tv, not a PS4 one.
> Sometime there is a PS4 controller, but with Mario SNES or even NES sound effect... I guess Mario music/sound is tied to video gaming in everybody mind.
> 
> seeing fake video game is like seeing fake driving scenes !
> ...


how come they are too expensive here?

yeah you are right XD mybe is to give some dynamic? ololo


----------



## Harsky (Nov 11, 2016)

"What game do kids play nowadays?"
"I think Minecraft is still popular"
"Okay, let's have the character hold the Xbox controller while we play Minecraft footage"
"Sounds great, what's the next scene?
"Okay, character gets fucking murdered"

You really think Microsoft or any other company would approve of this without their lawyers looking over their script to make sure their property doesn't get associated with something that could taint their brand?


----------



## TVL (Nov 11, 2016)

I thought this was going to be about random button mashing.

Maybe they liked the GC-controller, maybe they had a bunch of them. Maybe the characters in whatever you were watching was those kinds that connect their GC-controllers to PC. I use a Sega Saturn 3D-pad on my PC whenever possible (only one analogue stick).

Here's a suggestion, take a deep breath and let it go. Doesn't matter, and you cannot control it.


----------



## grossaffe (Nov 11, 2016)

There was an episode of Bernie Mac where he is supposedly playing video games.  It has to go down as the worst ever acting of playing a video game.  He just randomly pressed every single button on the controller... followed by taking his right hand off the controller to reach over and grab the left joystick and wiggle it back-and-forth.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 11, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> I was watching a show today that had people playing what look like rocket league, as i saw on the tv screen, i am almost certain but then when showed a different angle of the people they were using GAMECUBE CONTROLLERS! I will also note there was no PC or PS4 console in sight and those are the only ways to play the game i am aware of. Am I the only one who thinks that is wrong or not? At least make it believeable with a ps4 controller or whatever people use on pc.



Wouldn't they have to pay SONY to have the console in the show?

Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Wouldn't they have to pay SONY to have the console in the show?
> 
> Sent from my Z00D using Tapatalk


Why would they? 



TVL said:


> I thought this was going to be about random button mashing.


Although people do button mash in real life, that also adds to the problem of fake gameplay.



Cyan said:


> What he means is if gamecube controllers are cheaper, at least show a gamecube game on tv, not a PS4 one.
> Sometime there is a PS4 controller, but with Mario SNES or even NES sound effect... I guess Mario music/sound is tied to video gaming in everybody mind.
> 
> seeing fake video game is like seeing fake driving scenes !
> ...


And this is exactly what i mean, right on target. That is what i would expect, if they were gonna be using game cube controllers, they might as well play game cube game, and that statement about fake driving is also true. Is just silly, is hard to consider them professional acting when I can see these intracacies. Perhaps is not the acting, is the presentation qulaity or worst, is director fault i guess.


----------



## smileyhead (Nov 11, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> Why would they?


Because Copyright?

I dunno tho. Pls don't hurt me. ;_;


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 11, 2016)

smileyhead said:


> Because Copyright?
> 
> I dunno tho. Pls don't hurt me. ;_;


Well i doubt copyright is a issue, perhaps like someone said being cheap. Is probably just not having enough time to set up the scene, they just last minute put it together in a rush.

"Okay one of my kids got some controllers we could use, i'll bring them in, and he has this game on his pc that look like tons of fun, is called rocket league, is like soccer but with little toy race cars, so let's use that."

Is kinda the thing of how some shows have handheld system like maybe a psp or something but all you hear is button mashing and generic chip tune sound effects, kinda like the save menu in Banjo kazooie when banjo plays gameboy. 

In the Scott Pilgrim vs the world movie, they have that kid holding a NDS with no cart in the system and random sound effects (I'm sure from super mario allstars) can be heard.


----------



## The Catboy (Nov 11, 2016)

There are a lot of reasons for this, it seems to be a mix of copyright and people out of touch with the current generation. The people making most shows/movies aren't often in touch with the current generation, thus they just throw random things together that look like they belong together. They most likely saw footage online for this game and were like, "Kids like this shit! Make it happen!" Then grabbed whatever controller they had in their props that they've already paid to use. The studio most likely already paid/were paid to use that controller, thus they didn't have to pay for a new copyright. Then bought the copyright of whatever game footage they were using at the time. Throw it together and now, they got a "popular" game being played on their show. It looks stupid to anyone who knows better, but to the producers, they got a controller and a game.
You will most likely start seeing those props in every show on that channel because they are going to recycle the hell out of that licence.


----------



## Sliter (Nov 11, 2016)

Sonic Angel Knight said:


> And this is exactly what i mean, right on target. That is what i would expect, if they were gonna be using game cube controllers, they might as well play game cube game, and that statement about fake driving is also true. Is just silly, is hard to consider them professional acting when I can see these intracacies. Perhaps is not the acting, is the presentation qulaity or worst, is director fault i guess.


well playing a wrong agme/console don't matters much as looking like they are playing it, this is the most important  lolol


----------



## Sonic Angel Knight (Nov 11, 2016)

Crystal the Glaceon said:


> There are a lot of reasons for this, it seems to be a mix of copyright and people out of touch with the current generation. The people making most shows/movies aren't often in touch with the current generation, thus they just throw random things together that look like they belong together. They most likely saw footage online for this game and were like, "Kids like this shit! Make it happen!" Then grabbed whatever controller they had in their props that they've already paid to use. The studio most likely already paid/were paid to use that controller, thus they didn't have to pay for a new copyright. Then bought the copyright of whatever game footage they were using at the time. Throw it together and now, they got a "popular" game being played on their show. It looks stupid to anyone who knows better, but to the producers, they got a controller and a game.
> You will most likely start seeing those props in every show on that channel because they are going to recycle the hell out of that licence.


Well, that the most reasonable statement i come across. 

But is copyright really a issue?

If there plenty of games and videos of consoles all over the interent, and im most sure no one needed permission to have them on there, Is not like it was as bad as that one family guy episode with the NES games double dribble and tecmo bowl.


----------



## yuyuyup (Nov 11, 2016)

It's one of those things that the directors are clueless about, there are other similar things like really terrible dancing in cartoons (with otherwise competent animated movement,) terrible rapping (white people,) etc.  Things the director fails to invest in.  Might be due to laziness, budget, sheer distain, etc


----------



## Taleweaver (Nov 11, 2016)

I think it's mostly a matter of different priorities. Setting up a set takes time and effort, and depending on the movie or series, money is a factor(they can't just buy a console for a 2 second shot). A lot(if not all) movies and series have faults and errors on them that are visible only to those familiar with the area (my girlfriend is a nurse... She constantly points out errors in hospital series).

The controller is probably a storytelling aspect. Not everyone can see that someone using a computer is playing a game, even if the screen clearly shows a video game. So producers put a random controller in the hands of the actors, to more quickly get the 'character is playing a video game when plot stuff happens' message across. Heh... It may even be the choice of the actor (it's easier to pretend to play a video game holding a controller than using a keyboard and mouse).


----------



## Condarkness (Nov 13, 2016)

personal opinion is that these people who are in tv shows and movies generally don't know jackshit about video games. They don't want to or desire to, and so when they appear on screen we can easily figure out which ones are liars. I'm also guessing that is why they show the actor/actress as fake because they know that they are.


----------

